
Banks, Credit-Card Companies Explore Ways to Monitor Gun Purchases - MrMember
https://www.wsj.com/articles/banks-card-companies-explore-ways-to-monitor-gun-purchases-1525080600
======
mehly
I feel like they will just open a market for a company to offer credit for
these purchases.

